# Spray in Liners! which one to apply on my aluminum boat?



## jjam

I have an 18' ft customsemi V heavy gaugebare aluminum 1/8"hull I'm going to spray a liner material to theinterior. I'm looking for Gator Liner product to purchase anda friend who has offered to apply for me with the appropriate spray gun....He said just get the product and he'll apply. Only problem, I'm not finding Gatorproduct for self application..:banghead

Anybody have opinions or experience with Gator Lineror any of the other liner products I may purchase for self application? Oh, the Gator Liner was suggested as it's supposed to be less $$$$ compared to other liner products but that's not necessaryif other products are better as I plan on keeping the boat for several years.

Thanks in advance for your replies.. 

Jimmy


----------



## Splittine

I have Line X now and had rhino in the past, I will always put line x in my trucks looks good and dosent fade. Rhino started to fad after a couple years and gets chunks taking out of it. line x is harder, I can set a 5 galbucket full ofbait and water and drive down the rode and it rides there.


----------



## biggamefishr

if i'm not mistaken someone did the same thing on here a few years back...did you do a search of the old and new forum?


----------



## Splittine

The self apply deal might have gotten (sorry im a neck) better but they use to chalk up and get on you and your close and it was a mess, but thats been 8 years ago.


----------



## jjam

> *biggamefishr (6/8/2009)*if i'm not mistaken someone did the same thing on here a few years back...did you do a search of the old and new forum?


No I haven't but I'll give it a search...

Thanks Josh for the suggestion...I've search google and read the same about fading and chipping from other products and Linex being the preferred application...Just wanted to get more opinions from forum members whom may have first hand experience.

Jimmy


----------



## chasin-tail

I second the Line-X. I used it to coat the ramp door and floor of my motorcyle trailer and it still looks new today, 4 years later!


----------



## jjam

> *Splittine (6/8/2009)*The self apply deal might have gotten (sorry im a neck) better but they use to chalk up and get on you and your close and it was a mess, but thats been 8 years ago.


I may go to a professional dealer for Linex if it is some what feasible....Does anybody have there favorite Linex dealer they would suggest in the Pcola/GB area?

Jimmy


----------



## Tuna Man

> *biggamefishr (6/8/2009)*if i'm not mistaken someone did the same thing on here a few years back...did you do a search of the old and new forum?


My son and I did...Turned out great, you would be very pleased with the coating. Go to a auto body and paint supply store. If you need or want to know the product name I'll call tomorrow...it's midnight there.


----------



## jjam

Thanks Tuna Man! I would greatly appreciate it..I plan to apply in the next week if all goes well as I have done all the prep work,,,Just want to make sure I get a good product to finish the job.

Also, I'm not set on a color yet...I was thinkingspider web black over white...What color did you go with?

Jimmy


----------



## Tuna Man

> *jjam (6/8/2009)*Thanks Tuna Man! I would greatly appreciate it..I plan to apply in the next week if all goes well as I have done all the prep work,,,Just want to make sure I get a good product to finish the job.
> 
> Also, I'm not set on a color yet...I was thinkingspider web black over white...What color did you go with?
> 
> Jimmy


I was going to mention color if you replied. We ...my son went with a medium green. It made all the difference, both with heat, glare, sound, and traction...check back tomorrow and I'll post what we used. We were a first timer for that DIY project. It can get quite messy and advise gloves when mixing the 2 parts together.

by the way...1 gal did a 16' jon boat 3 coats. We kept applying till all used and not to waste any.


----------



## jjam

Definitely will ck back tomorrow and thanks again for you help Tuna Man...I'll post pics once the job is underway..

I was concern about my color choice for the reasons you described. Mostly glare and heat...I would think traction from same product would be consistent but I don't knowsh&^% from shinona about liner products.

Jimmy


----------



## Sam Roberts

i have hunter green on mine and the glare is good heat is good(still an aluminum boat)and traction of course is wonderful. the person who had it before me(writer of forrest gump) did it hisself he made one mistake on it. and there is one place its peeling up


----------



## jjam

> *alum maverick (6/9/2009)*i have hunter green on mine and the glare is good heat is good(still an aluminum boat)and traction of course is wonderful. the person who had it before me(writer of forrest gump) did it hisself he made one mistake on it. and there is one place its peeling up


alm,

what product did he (gump writer) used? 

Thanks for the replies!

Jimmy


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Wont that liner make that boat weigh alot more? I checked into this and some people talked me out of it because of the weight issue.


----------



## hotshot

pinksnapper, those people were wrongg. if you think about it, it takes say 1 gallon to do the 16 ft boat. well if you take that galllon and the catalyst or whatever that mixes with it and weigh it then that is roughly what your adding in weight if you use the entire gallon. it does not gain weight after it is sprayed and if anything it will lose a little because some of the solvents in it will evaporate after its sprayed


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Pinksnappercatcher (6/9/2009)*Wont that liner make that boat weigh alot more? I checked into this and some people talked me out of it because of the weight issue.


The liner is a two part product, we thought about that but I told my son that it wouldn't add more weight then the product itself the one gallon as the thinner will evaporate.

UPDATE... My sons' boat was a 12'... just talked to him and was told you most likely need 1.5 gal kit.

Hotshot :doh:doh Didn't see your reply:banghead

Just called.. The product brand is SIMS. A kit includes everything needed except the air and thiner... (1) gun to spray ... (2) Cups to mix the product (you don't want to use a good spray gun) ... (3) 1 gallon of product ... (4) 2 quarts of catalyst. weight about 5# ....I questioned that and was told the box was picked up with one hand, for whatever that is worth...I figure less then 10# and figure evaporation. Enough to do a long bed pick up. $179.00 retail.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic115199-11-1.aspx?Highlight=bedliner


----------



## jjam

Thanks TM and all whom replied,

Will post picsonce I complete the task.

Jimmy


----------



## Sam Roberts

i dont know i took it to line-x and they have never seen it anywhere...i couldn't find out what product it was but there is a spot that is peeling up...would love to know for warranty issues.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Just be sure to not spill out any gas in the boat after you put the liner on...have seen where that will cause it to start to peal in a boat before


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *FlounderAssassin (6/11/2009)*Just be sure to not spill out any gas in the boat after you put the liner on...have seen where that will cause it to start to peal in a boat before


well then your right on it...its the gas door compartment..:bowdown


----------



## jjam

> *alum maverick (6/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *FlounderAssassin (6/11/2009)*Just be sure to not spill out any gas in the boat after you put the liner on...have seen where that will cause it to start to peal in a boat before
> 
> 
> 
> well then your right on it...its the gas door compartment..:bowdown
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the info here. Now then, I just began my search for some of the products mentioned.

SIMS recommended by Tuna man- Haven't located yet and one Auto supply suggested All-Grip or something like that...Now FA says don't spill gas (and you know it'll happen soon or later.

Have any else used or recommend any durable coating for Aluminum. Here are some pics of my project boat.




























So, interiorprep and ready but not sure what to apply. Linex would be preferred but at $12 per sq ft plus add $450 if you other than black in color way too highfor me.


----------



## hotshot

hey jam, is this boat the same one that i saw on the alloyboats.com forum?


----------



## JoeZ

Jimmy,

Give me a shout if you need a hand. I've sprayed cars and trucks before and would like to see this in action.


----------



## Tuna Man

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Spelling is SEMS..Had to call my son and have him call the paint supply house.

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/truck-bed-coating-c-908.aspx

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ei=HKUySqfxIJmMtgeemdj4Dg&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=sem+bed+liner+coating&spell=1


----------



## Dragnfly

Line-x for sure. Had rino-liner in my old truck. Faded and residue would rub off on you even with the UV treatment. Have line-x in my new truck. The manager told me to hold off on the UV protection, said there would be no residue. He was right, and you have to respect his integraty, he could've taken the extra money for the UV protectant.


----------



## jjam

> *hotshot (6/12/2009)*hey jam, is this boat the same one that i saw on the alloyboats.com forum?


HS, Not to my knowlege as I purchased boat from the west side of Pcola after watching it sit on sellers driveway for several months with flat tires. 

Jimmy


----------



## QPY3

I have used "Hippo Liner" on a few boats I've built with Awesome results.

http://www.dominionsureseal.com/productsdetails.asp?id=216&catid=35





This product is tintable, you can see in the attached picture a Lexus Pearl paint was used in this particular finish. Product holds up very well, super anti slip resistant but not harsh on the feet, one of the best if not the best boat deck finishes out there.

Any questions just ask.


----------



## jjam

> *QPY3 (6/14/2009)*I have used "Hippo Liner" on a few boats I've built with Awesome results.
> http://www.dominionsureseal.com/productsdetails.asp?id=216&catid=35
> 
> 
> This product is tintable, you can see in the attached picture a Lexus Pearl paint was used in this particular finish. Product holds up very well, super anti slip resistant but not harsh on the feet, one of the best if not the best boat deck finishes out there.
> Any questions just ask.


That looks awesome, thanks for the response! I will definitely ck out this product and does it adhere to Aluminum as well as fiberglass??? or have you applied to Aluminum before? 

Thanks for the reply!

Jimmy


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble

Cooks Paint and Body in Milton is now spraying Scorpion bed liners. Call up there and ask for Mike. He's a good family friend. I was talking about re-doing my truck bed with it and he said this stuff is just as good or better than line-x, gets real hard, and solivents wont affect it. Better price for my truck bed than Rhino in pensacola. 



Not sure if the other Cook's Paint and Body are doing it, is a possibility though.


----------



## QPY3

I have used limited applications to Aluminum, and so far great results. I did find it hard to find at first, but the link I left was straight to the distributor so hopefully that will help you out. This really is a great product, I used it because it was infinitely tintable and the boat owner wanted to go with the same color deck as the base hull color. It turned way better than I had hoped and the owner was more than thrilled with the outcome. I can imagine it would vastly quieten down the tingyness/loudness of the metal hull.


----------



## jjam

Thanks, Ill give them a call but looks way too expensive for my boat...Linex wanted $12 per square foot or approx $2,500.00 for just the interior application. and then add $450 for color tinting..YIKES!!!

Jimmy


----------

